# The new 1K word stories



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

No one been reading them?

Reviews would be nice.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/ebooks/angels-of-death


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

I've ALWAYS hated short stories. Never knew why, but I just do not like to read shorts. Even when BL puts all the shorts in a fat book (using BL as an example), I still hate them (the stories). That being said, I am also not going to $2 + tax for every short story they feel like throwing out. 
Being a collector however, when they release these in a compilation in paper form, I will buy that. But that's just because I like to collect BL books (not the digital versions, even though I buy those too).


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm assuming these will be collected and released in the up coming novel _There Is Only War_ 













According to Amazon it is 896 pages of short stories. Are there really that many pages of short stories still not already collected in other books? So with that in mind I am assuming these "Angels of Death" collection may be included upon this books release. Least that is my hope, as I hate eBooks...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I have been reading them and they are shit. It would be nice if they even revealed something new or interesting about the various Chapters portrayed, but no. Generic bolter porn half the time, uninteresting dialogue the other half.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Doelago said:


> I have been reading them and they are shit. It would be nice if they even revealed something new or interesting about the various Chapters portrayed, but no. Generic bolter porn half the time, uninteresting dialogue the other half.


Some have been good. Some terribly bad and some just end so abruptly you're caught off guard and left wondering if your download of the book wasn't complete/corrupted.

I think the problem is that one thousand words is just not enough for a Space Marine story. They should have made the limit 4-5k.

Any thoughts on the ones by Thorpe, Similie and McNeil? I can't risk wasting money on those authors. They haven't redeemed themselves yet.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm staying away from them, I'm pretty tired about 40k SM. They are so generic and uninteresting.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm not sure sold on them as It stands. I've read the Brazen Claws, Iron Hands, Space Sharks, Howling Griffons and Fury. 

Like I said in the other thread - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=128767 - 1k words just isn't enough to say anything memorable. Take the Iron Hands one, Iron Soul, nothing really happens until the end and the potential for it regarding Iron Hands progression is phenomenal, either Digital Marines or AI, which if you add in Stronos trying to steer the chapter away from bionics and mechanisation creates great story potential, but the likelihood of this being developed further is next to nill. 

Plus as it stands I've spent £5 on ebooks, I could get 2-3 decent books on Kindle for that or possibly a decent ebook from the BL for that. 

1k words just isn't enough, only good thing these ebooks do is that it's nice to see other less mainstream chapters mentioned, but in 1k words these chapters only exist in name only, there is no personality behind them. 

If your going to games day pick up the collected anthology instead, or wait for said anthology to be possibly released later. Otherwise unless there is a short about a chapter you love, save your money.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Anyone read this one: http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/final-duty-ebook.html

It features a chapter I've never heard of and they sound really unique. An entire Chapter of Apothecaries?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Anyone read this one: http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/final-duty-ebook.html
> 
> It features a chapter I've never heard of and they sound really unique. An entire Chapter of Apothecaries?


I just downloaded it, along with the Space Sharks one. They were the only ones that piqued my interest at all. I'll let you know how it is later.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Interesting idea to do this, but right now, i don't like where BL is going. 

Serial novels (with the omg prices for episode); 1 thousand words shorts (with the omg prices for each); Limited editions novellas(with the omg prices - and OMG + delivery); anthologies (here prices are ok - but the last 2 anthologies were shit); reprints and etc.

With each passing month it's less and less normal (with ok price) novels.

Look at the next 5 months - only 5 novels (that are not old or could be read at all): Unremembered empire; MASTER OF DRAGONS; Warmaster; SMB novel about Iron Snakes in the Sabbat Worlds crusade and Vengeful spirit.

Everything else - exclusive LE, anthologies, anthologies, reprints, (BLACK LIBRARY CLASSICS)

It's very sad


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Just read another story, _ Ghost Halls_, about the Grey Knights and the Doom of Malantai.

Something interesting occurred. The Eldar in the story make mention of _ the last perpetual_ being found. No idea what it could be referencing.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Anakwanar said:


> Interesting idea to do this, but right now, i don't like where BL is going.
> 
> Serial novels (with the omg prices for episode); 1 thousand words shorts (with the omg prices for each); Limited editions novellas(with the omg prices - and OMG + delivery); anthologies (here prices are ok - but the last 2 anthologies were shit); reprints and etc.
> 
> ...


Surely you are joking?
I mean, most of what you had to say was opinion, but they have more than that coming out in the next 5 months.
UE, Scars, New G&F, Talon of Horus, Path of the Archon, Visions of Heresy(kind of a reprint, but it is being "revised" so I would consider it different from the original collected visions), Stormcaller, Wolf of Sigmar, Master of Death, There is Only War(anthology, though IDK how much of it will be reprinted), Malodrax, Bane of Malekith. And that is just stuff that they have announced/is on amazon. I would not doubt at all that they will have more stuff.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Just read another story, _ Ghost Halls_, about the Grey Knights and the Doom of Malantai.
> 
> Something interesting occurred. The Eldar in the story make mention of _ the last perpetual_ being found. No idea what it could be referencing.


Seems like a reference to the HH!


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

To The Scion of Chemos


> I mean, most of what you had to say was opinion, but they have more than that coming out in the next 5 months.
> UE, Scars, New G&F, Talon of Horus, Path of the Archon, Visions of Heresy(kind of a reprint, but it is being "revised" so I would consider it different from the original collected visions), Stormcaller, Wolf of Sigmar, Master of Death, There is Only War(anthology, though IDK how much of it will be reprinted), Malodrax, Bane of Malekith. And that is just stuff that they have announced/is on amazon. I would not doubt at all that they will have more stuff.


 Just to clarify things - New G&F - already read; Malodrax - already read
Talon of Horus; Stormcaller; Wolf of Sigmar, Master of Death - will not be released in 5 months period
And new news - Warmaster (Gaunt Ghosts) was postponed till July 2014 - Dan has too many projects and simply can't write faster. 
And in the next 5 months we will have 4 anthologies, 4 Limited (OMG) , 67 SHORT STORIES, 10 reprints
Now go figured - how is that better when last years :russianroulette:


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Anakwanar said:


> To The Scion of Chemos
> 
> Just to clarify things - New G&F - already read; Malodrax - already read
> Talon of Horus; Stormcaller; Wolf of Sigmar, Master of Death - will not be released in 5 months period
> ...


So, "new" and "new to you" are different. Those two aren't on general release, so I would still consider them to be upcoming.
I am going off of Amazon, who is not ALWAYS correct with their release info, as well as(in all of my experience) stuff usually comes out on BLs site roughly a month early, or so. So that would put those releases at 5-6 months or so? As well as if they have any event or are at any event, they will likely have that stuff early, and since you seem to get everything a decent bit early, they are still relatively "soon".
Dan does write A LOT of stuff, so I can definitely see why they would want to push it back.

What 4 anthologies and what 4 limited editions?
I only know of "There is Only War" as an upcoming anthology.
And as far as limited editions, the Gamesday short story anthology and Tallarn. What other ones are there?
I somehow doubt you know the exact number of short stories coming out in the next 5 months. Is that just a guesstamite seeing as how they have 1 a week, plus the rest of those leading up to the weekender?
I honestly don't see most reprints as a bad idea(I don't see the point in the "Classics" range, as you can get the omnibus for the same price), but I got into BL in 2011 or so, so the reprints can be a blessing for some of the newer fans.

Plus, BL likes to withhold info until the last minute, so they may well release some good stuff at random.


----------



## Nineswords (Dec 17, 2012)

Anakwanar said:


> Interesting idea to do this, but right now, i don't like where BL is going.
> 
> Serial novels (with the omg prices for episode); 1 thousand words shorts (with the omg prices for each); Limited editions novellas(with the omg prices - and OMG + delivery); anthologies (here prices are ok - but the last 2 anthologies were shit); reprints and etc.


Personally I don't have a problem with the 1k shorts. What's appealing about them is that it allows writers to explore lesser known chapters where there is no market or outlet otherwise and the three I've purchased so far have all been strong (Silver Skulls, Novamarines and Blood Angels).

The serialisation I'm less convinced by and I'd rather wait for the whole thing, and the limited edition novellas are becoming a joke considering their regularity and shall we say, dubious quality of writing.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

So with today's blog announcement we know that all of these short stories will be available in one anthology at Games Day. _Angels of Death_. And it will contain the following Chapters;

Ultramarines
Executioners
Silver Skulls
Novamarines
Doom Legion
Excoriators
Space Wolves
Iron Hands
Deathwatch
Carcharodons
Howling Griffons
Mentors
Emperor's Warbringers
Dark Angels
Blood Angels
Brazen Claws
Black Templars
Mortifactors
Hospitallers
Grey Knights
Imperial Fists
Salamanders
Death Spectres
White Scars
Angels Penitent/Angels Resplendent
Raven Guard
Marines Malevolent
Doom Eagles
Scythes of the Emperor*
Blood Drinkers*

Two more Chapters remain to be revealed, Friday and Saturday's short stories. And three unique stories* that will not be ebooks have been confirmed, the first of which features the Scythes of the Emperor and the second of which features the Blood Drinkers. Without a doubt this is the most varied anthology that BL have ever done, there are at least seven Chapters here that have never been written about before and two of them were just names in the Loyalist Chapter List prior to these stories. BL need to do these kinds of anthologies more often.


LotN


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

Any idea on the price of the anthology? Is it strictly event exclusive? The price for each of these individual 1k word stories is to high to warrant me buying any of the so far. Not to mention they are in that dreaded ebook format (cant stand that shit). But the idea of an actual physical book is much more enticing. In the blog they only mention it being "first" available at Games Day, wonder if that means eventually it will be up one the site. God please... anything to keep me away from those money hungry fucks on eBay.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Khyzer said:


> Any idea on the price of the anthology? Is it strictly event exclusive? The price for each of these individual 1k word stories is to high to warrant me buying any of the so far. Not to mention they are in that dreaded ebook format (cant stand that shit). But the idea of an actual physical book is much more enticing. In the blog they only mention it being "first" available at Games Day, wonder if that means eventually it will be up one the site. God please... anything to keep me away from those money hungry fucks on eBay.


It should be available on BL as the last two Games Day anthologies were, for about £12 or so. Which seems a fair price for so many short stories.


LotN


----------

